# springs??



## WhiteSentra (Jun 10, 2010)

need to know if lowering springs for a 2008 se-r will work on a 2010 base model??


----------



## WhiteSentra (Jun 10, 2010)

wow thanks for all the help found a set of Eibachs for my car now if only i could find Eibach sway bays and strut bars for this car i would be a happy camper


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the sway bars will make a much bigger difference than the strut bar. Buy those first 

Doesn't have to be eibach. Hotchkis makes very good sway bars as well. You'll probably be happier with the eibach springs too, as the SE-R springs won't work so well without the SE-R struts, as they're not matched to your stock struts.


----------

